# Wired Wiki: How To Soundproof a Room



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

I thought this was a worthwhile read for all of you HT guys here. Some basic ways for soundproofing a room. 

http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Soundproof_a_Room


----------

